# Basic Saltwater Fly presentation



## FishTTU (Feb 20, 2009)

What are some of the successful techniques used on the Texas Coast, when chunking a fly in the salt? I have heard the blind cast strip works well, I do mostly wading fishing and would like to learn from anyone's tips. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

FishTTU said:


> I have heard the blind cast strip works well, I do mostly wading fishing and would like to learn from anyone's tips. .


sight fishing is the most productive and fun way to fish, but that's just my opinion.

blind casting is great if you like to cast. might even catch a fish here or there.


----------



## Flaco (Mar 22, 2007)

I'll have to agree with Ish on this one. Sight casting is the way to go.


----------



## christem (Jul 2, 2007)

But what if you are limited to an area that you can only blind cast. What are your favorite techniques? I heard an interesting one of using a popper with a dropper fly. Anybody tried this?


----------



## dsim3240 (Nov 12, 2008)

I agree; site casting while wading is the best. If you ussually wade, first go shallow. Knee deep or less. You need to be able to see the bottom. What I do is wade where I can see the bottom and blind cast out into deeper water until I see a cruising fish to cast to. Then I cast about 3' head of the fish and work it back. If the fish is swiming away try casting off to it's side and even, then work it back. When I am casting to tailling Red's I will ussually use a popper. When you see the tail cast about 3' in front of the fish. You can tell the direction of the fish by the angle of the tail. Then wait until the tail disappears then start the retrieve, a steady slow retreive ussually works for me. Hope this helps and good hunting. 

P.S. Don't set the hook until you feel him on the line.


----------



## FlySouth (Feb 25, 2009)

There is a fine line between just randomly casting to a body of water and selecting a spot to cast to that meets the criteria of being productive. I dont consider the latter to be "blind casting". Rather, it is a "searching" cast made on an educated basis.

If you wander around specificaly looking for tailing fish, surface action, or cruising fish, you will pass up a lot of great fish lies and you could end up burning more gas or calories rather than actually fishing.. Furthermore, here on the upper coast, it is a little harder to actually see fish in anything deeper than your knees.

To answer your question, if I am throwing surface flies, I let the fly rest a few moments upon landing and then strip slurp it with three short strips pausing briefly between each. I'll let it reast a few more moments and repeat. Using subsurface flies, I use a very slow retrieve allowing the fly have a slow jigging action. 

Two or three "searching" cast in one area is all I will make. If I dont find any activity, it is time to move on.


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

I've caught a lot of reds and some trout blind casting. It's good for getting some casting practice, for sure! I usually use a popper when blind casting because it stays cleaner (out of the weeds) and I'm more confident that it will attract fish from a distance. If I know fish are around, and if they're not taking the popper, then I'll switch to a spoon fly or clouser (if not weedy).

If you're wading, a stripping basket is an absolute must in my book. Otherwise you'll be spending more time trying to get weeds, mud, or feet out of your trailing line. You can also shoot the line much farther if you're using a shooting basket, and even a few extra feet of length while blind casting will multiply your coverage area.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

christem said:


> But what if you are limited to an area that you can only blind cast. What are your favorite techniques? I heard an interesting one of using a popper with a dropper fly. Anybody tried this?


Limited? The only limits are the ones you put on yourself.

Get in the car and drive to where you can sight fish. That's my favorite technique.

Or don't...


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel (May 21, 2006)

Blind casting in the “dirty south” can be a relative term. I often pole, looking for V-Wakes and signs of fish. I still consider this blind casting because I don’t actually see the fish. 

What I try and do is cast in front of the fish, wait until it is in striking range then, start striping away. This has been my most successful technique. I have also fished where I am just mindlessly casting at reefs and trying different strips. I have has some success with drifting a fly in the current like in fresh water. I have used clouser minnow designs like this.

by no means the rule but, I have found most of my tailing reds in the early am. just a note


----------



## ballard55 (Jul 14, 2008)

I use a William Joseph wading belt like the one pictured. The basket is retractable. I don't know anyone else who makes a similar basket.

What do you guys use for wading?


----------

